# Error when starting the X server



## ippo (Apr 20, 2020)

I am having an error when starting (startx) the X system. The windows start but the appearance is a bit strange.
Upon exit grom the X Win I can see the error -mentioned previously.

Error message below and in attachment


```
The XKEYBOARD keymap cimpiler (xkbcomp) reports:
Internal error: Could not resolve keysym XF86FullScreen
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
xinit: connection to X server lost
```

the output of `pciconf -lv | grep -B3` display is also in attachment
card type: *AMD Mullins Radeon R3*

There are also 2 RADEON errors from the Xorg.0.log - image also attached

```
eglGetDisplay() failed
glamor detected failed to initialize EGL.
```

X Windows appearance is also in the image attached


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2020)

Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## ippo (Apr 20, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


I don't see Radeon R3 in that list.
The drm-kmod has been from previously installed. 
I will do the other changes as required and will get back.


----------



## ippo (Apr 20, 2020)

The entry 
	
	



```
kld_list="/boot/modules/radeonkms.ko"
```
  was from previously there in  /etc/rc.conf   but I have added also the

```
kld_list="/boot/modules/amdgpu.ko"
```
and I cannot get a working monitor. 
How to recover from this situation? I mean to change it back.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2020)

Boot to single user mode to fix it. Or use another system and ssh(1) into the machine when it's booted to change it.


----------



## ippo (Apr 20, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Boot to single user mode to fix it. Or use another system and ssh(1) into the machine when it's booted to change it.


not possible this solution


----------



## ippo (Apr 20, 2020)

ok got as a single user but the rc.conf is read only cannot be edited.


----------



## ippo (Apr 20, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Boot to single user mode to fix it. Or use another system and ssh(1) into the machine when it's booted to change it.


Ok I changed needed to mount read/write. 
But the issue with X remains. 
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2020)

Install misc/pastebinit and run `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit`. Post the URL here.


----------



## ippo (Apr 20, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Install misc/pastebinit and run `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit`. Post the URL here.



Here is the url


----------



## ippo (Apr 20, 2020)

also the following error messages 2 times found via dmesg:

```
MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xfffffff8112e050, 0) error 19
```


----------



## ippo (Apr 21, 2020)

reinstalled Freebsd but same issue:
here is the pastebin I guess there is not an available driver.
Any other option?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2020)

ippo said:


> also the following error messages 2 times found via dmesg:


You can ignore that one. It's a module to enable VESA modes on the old sc(4) console. Modern FreeBSD versions however switched to vt(4) by default. But the sc(4) and VESA options are still included in the kernel. 



ippo said:


> here is the pastebin I guess there is not an available driver.


That log doesn't show any issues. According to that everything seems to be in order.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 21, 2020)

Looking at picture # 3 you have a working X window system (the Xorg.0.log also confirms it).



ippo said:


> The windows start but the appearance is a bit strange.


What you see is the x11-wm/twm window manager








						twm - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




(dependencie of x11/xorg-apps, dependencie of x11/xorg). When you run startx(1), the system wide xinit(1) configuration file /usr/local/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc, in absence of a user ~/.xinitrc, is read. That file is configured to start the twm window manager after a X window start.

Have you installed another window manager or a desktop environment? If you haven’t, choose and install one.


----------



## ippo (Apr 23, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Looking at picture # 3 you have a working X window system (the Xorg.0.log also confirms it).


Yes that's correct. I installed the icewm and looks fine. I wanted gnome but got an error when starting the hald service I think.


----------

